# Your thoughts on "Prepping hits Mainstream Media"?



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

goshengirl made a comment on another thread pertaining to prepping getting more and more exposure in main stream media.

It got me thinking, as well. 

Is it a good thing? (Knowledge is power, the more that know and prep, the better off we'd be in the long run) (WOW, I didn't know THAT could happen! I should start preparing!)

Is it a bad thing? (Preppers getting a bad "extremist" rap, etc).

With more and more shows popping up on the VERY popular Discovery owned networks and with millions upon millions getting to see and hear first hand the things that COULD create a civilization changing calamity, it would be interesting to hear some thoughts from everyone on here, old and new. Maybe some of those shows prompted people to start thinking ahead so as to not be caught "unawares"?

Chime in! This could make for an interesting subject. Thanks to goshengirl for piquing the interest.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Sadly, I think that while the media is tapping into what they consider a growing market, they're still trying to make preppers/survivalists look extreme. (I hope I'm explaining my thoughts well.) The way I see it is that prepping used to be something only extreme weirdos did (or so it was portrayed). But there has been a swell in the number of people - average Joes and Joannas - who are starting to do at least some aspect of prepping. So the media, rather than sit back and ignore this change, decides to maintain some control by creating shows that will continue to place prepping in the "crazy" category. Look at what happens with folks on the NatGeo show - they're not overtly portrayed as crazy idiots, but the subtle references are there. 

Then again, maybe I'm too cynical.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Herding cats tends to breed a little cynicism, doesn't it? hahaha. Nothing wrong with that. A little cynicism helps someone see through the veils of bogus B.S., in my opinion. That can only be a good thing.

I do think you are right on about the subtle references.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

While I agree that the media is seeing a market opportunity, I don't think it's about control. I think it's just about money.

I think the latest round of prep-fever was actually started in the wake of 9/11 and the state and federal governments pushed to get people to be prepared. (Ready.gov, etc.) Meanwhile, in the past decade we've had numerous major local and regional disasters in which the most visible authority, FEMA, did a so-so job but failed at the most important part: making people calm down and feel better because help was there. 

Combine this with economic uncertainty and war and the pump just doesn't get more primed than that.

Overall, I think it's a good thing. The more people who start making the mental connections between technology and feeding themselves, what is looks like when resources are not so abundant, and who their neighbors are, the better off we all are on the society level moving into what is at best a time of resource scarcity on many fronts. Some of those people will make more solid and effective preparations, which is really good for other prepping individuals.

Eventually, if the economy picks up and people start to feel better, there will probably be some backlash. Who hasn't met someone bitter about the MRE's they bought in December 1999? And I think we can expect a lot more jokes and derision in the short term. But I can deal with the jokes... especially since I know I can deal with a week or two without power and water without missing a step.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Just like any 'movement' if the ptb dont like it, the people in front will take the brunt of critcism or outright gubt intervention.
If these type of shows actually gain viewership, if they get even one person to think and maybe even do something, then its a good thing.
Then again, maybe it just makes another 'list' that we can all be on!

I always say when I get into discussions about how effed up the economic system is 'If everyone thought the way I did, the system would collapse tomorrow'. Ignorance can certainly be bliss, until it collapses around your ears.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Claymore5150 said:


> with millions upon millions getting to see and hear first hand the things that COULD create a civilization changing calamity


I'm sure it will open some eyes but will it stick once the novelty of it wears off? It's becoming trendy so a lot of folks want to jump on the bandwagon and say "Hey, look what I've done." I fear if nothing goes belly-up in a short amount of time, a lot of new preppers will decide it's not fun anymore and revert back to their sheeple ways.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

If that's the case, Joe, it'll make for some darn good yard sales!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

For me, prepping isn't just about stocking up on a bunch of food. It's about reducing my dependence on commercially produced foods. Being able to choose if I want to eat Monsanto laced poison and processed junk that passes for "food" these days. To me, prepping is a homegrown revolution. It's having some durable supplies on hand and it's about having the knowledge to be completely self sufficient if need be. I enjoy modern comforts, but if I had to, I could live without.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

ContinualHarvest said:


> For me, prepping isn't just about stocking up on a bunch of food. It's about reducing my dependence on commercially produced foods. Being able to choose if I want to eat Monsanto laced poison and processed junk that passes for "food" these days. To me, prepping is a homegrown revolution. It's having some durable supplies on hand and it's about having the knowledge to be completely self sufficient if need be. I enjoy modern comforts, but if I had to, I could live without.


:2thumb: Best post all day long!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

ContinualHarvest said:


> To me, prepping is a homegrown revolution. It's having some durable supplies on hand and it's about having the knowledge to be completely self sufficient if need be. I enjoy modern comforts, but if I had to, I could live without.


That says it in a nutshell. 
It's a lifestyle. You either embrace it or you don't. It seems to me that a lot of "preppers" that have sprung up since the wave started rolling are going to get bored once the novelty wears off.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree with CH. 

I think that the increase in prepping is related to the instability of the economy. I love Jason's comment that if the trend doesn't stick, there'll be some great yard sales! But I'm thinking for a lot of folks the trend will stick, because people are becoming more aware of the fragility of our systems. They were in the dark before (me too) - it's unlikely that they could lose that awareness now that they have it. 

And, given that I believe prepping is growing due to everyone's personal economics, I don't see it declining simply because I don't see the economy improving any time soon.

Wish I could say otherwise.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

It's always a dumb thing to put your personal business out in the street, If a neighbor or friend asks a ? about canning or storing dry food ect, we give them an answer, we don't give them a tour of the pantry, basement or brag on what we have. I just saw one show where the guy was going to go buy his 11 YO daughter a gun. I expect to see him in the news soon,


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> It's always a dumb thing to put your personal business out in the street, If a neighbor or friend asks a ? about canning or storing dry food ect, we give them an answer, we don't give them a tour of the pantry, basement or brag on what we have. I just saw one show where the guy was going to go buy his 11 YO daughter a gun. I expect to see him in the news soon,


With the guns, Oh How Times Have Changed, I go my first BB gun when I was 5 and in our home when you turned 13 you got access to the "real guns", for unsupervised hunting and fun shooting.

But of course, that was in the day when just about everyone had their favorite rifle hanging in the back glass of their Pick-Ups. Where I grew up most of the trucks in the school parking lot even had them there too, no biggie.

I'll bet if a nut job had ever come into our school shooting, he would not have gotten the chance to finish his first clip, much less reload.


----------



## Peppersgirl (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok, so here's part of our story. We have been living close to the land and I guess it's called prepping now for, well, 40 + years. Since the gas rationing in the 70's. We lived in a very small community. Money was in short supply, no gas to be had, and jobs were hit and miss. But, I digress. 
Our neighbor 2 houses down - 5 or more ac. lots - is a survivalist prepper. Now I've known many people who practiced shooting, don't we need to so that we're sited in for hunting? But, this guy is that type of person who assumes because he doesn't see that you are actively prepping, shooting guns once a week etc that 'we' the rest of the neighborhood are not prepared. The rest of us here on the mtn are a bit alarmed by his take no prisoners attitude. Or rather some people up here think if TSHTF he might just walk on over and ???? to clean out the cupboards so to speak. 
So, to add to the topic of talking to the community at large, preparing the masses. I think it's a great idea. Yes, some will listen, some will just think " those guys are nuts", and some will go quitely on with their food storage goals, knowlege gathering and all the rest. And for the guy down the street? I hope it calms him down and helps him realize that when TSHTF we're his neighbors and we're all in this together. I bet I have a thing or two I could teach that youngin' Ha!


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Some very good points being made.

I agree, prepping is a lifestyle. There ARE different degrees of preparation, though, as we all know.

My family is into the practical perparedness right now. We aren't far along enough to go beyond that. Luckily, my better half finally saw the light and we can do it together. It took 6 years to get her to the point where the proverbial light bulb went on for her.

Are we prepared? We sure are in a LOT better shape than we were 6 months ago. We've got a plan, got some goals, got immediate family somewhat on board...we'd do ok for a lot of natural disaster types of stuff. For anything beyond that...we are still up the creek - SANS PADDLE. 
The beauty of it though, we REALIZE that and it is part of our goals to get to the point where we are more and more self sufficient. That's the entire challenge of it all, I agree.

I think the mainstream IS helping by putting some different scenarios out there. 
Hurricane Katrina really opened some eyes in the south. There are displaced residents (aka Refugees) that still haven't gone back to where they used to live. 
The big tornado season last year really opened eyes down here as well. I guarantee that there are a LOT more weather alert radios around here than there was a year ago. Case in point, last night we had some REALLY nasty weather from KS/MO, south to AL all the way up to PA...
I betcha Bamagirl knows a LOT of folks in her area that are of a different mindset than they were last year, too. 

Davarm, I'm with ya on the firearms deal....when I was in high school in the 80's and early 90's, it wasn't an "odd" thing to see a rifle or shotgun on the window rack in a truck at SCHOOL. Times surely HAVE changed. My 11yr old daughter has been shooting .22 rifles with her Papaw since she was 9, she plays airsoft with her cousins, and will probably be getting her own rifle soon. (Pink stock, of course! haha) She won't have access to it except for the range for several years, but she'll know the ins and outs of it and know exactly what she's doing with it when she DOES have it at the range.

Lotsoflead, I'm with ya 100%. Opsec is VERY important. The episode on NatGeo and the lady in SLC that invited her friends over and was showing them what she preps and stuff.... first thing I thought was, they'll be the first ones knocking on her door if anything happens. 

There's probably a LOT of people that will be stocking up on stuff, nothing will happen (let's hope), and the novelty will wear off. 
For those that really take a good hard look at the state of our economy, our logistics system (everything is about immediate satisfaction these days...nobody wants to wait for anything), it could be a totally different story. 

100 yrs ago people outside of EVERY town prepped to survive, PERIOD. They couldn't hop in their car and go to the walmart for whatever they needed and be home in an hour. It was their way of life back then. They really did have to walk miles, up hill, through the snow, both ways, to get to school. There were no buses, no cars. I bet a little kid didn't have his own horse, at least not the 99%'ers. 

Fun stuff....keep it coming!


----------



## tikiman (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree with many of you. While I think that the media will help some, exspecialy those that prep and feel they are kinda alone doing it, many will see it as a farce or the nuts-o's  I know I laugh at some of it and take mental notes on some other points. But, likle said, if it helps then great. I still wouldn't want a film crew at my house! I know that in my area many are quite about prepping. I talk to many at work that are working with gardens or putting up a few things mostly due to food prices and scares over the last year. I see more farmers markets than we use to have. I carefully trade info when and where I feel safe to do so to customers that come in, telling them that we took up canning to help with extra tomatoes and such. many are interested but are very quite about it


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have talked to some friends about the show. They watched it and thought the people on their were dunb. They also arnt interested in preping they say if things get that bad they will just take what they want. That has been a common response when I've talked to people. The only people who know I have any preps and their location are the friends and family that also prep. Those people who plan on just taking what they need may be in for a big surprise when they meet armed resistance.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

There have been lots of articles in the mainstream news and magazines in the last year or so, promoting preparedness and having at least some supplies on hand. Yahoo had an article that rode out front on their homepage for a few days last year, something about "10 best storage foods" for short-term emergencies. It was mostly shelf-stable ready-to-eat food. Reader's Digest had a similar article. I know they're not talking long-term, but sometimes it just takes getting started before you're ready to tackle bigger goals.

I know shows like Doomsday Preppers make those people look like some kind of crackpots, which they know will sell better than letting people know those are regular folks who aren't a danger to anyone. Sad. Money is the bottom line there, but right above it could be any number of other agendas.

Preppers who find out you're a prepper can say some pretty bizarre stuff. A couple years ago a neighbor lady, who's family belongs to a religiously extreme group, stopped by to drop off "some literature" and the subject of the SHTF came up. Our basic preparedness plan centers around being able to keep producing food, since being financially challenged leaves us unable to stash away long-term food storage, so I told her we would be able to eat and keep providing for ourselves.  Sit down now while I tell you what she said! "Oh, good! We won't shoot you or anything then when the collapse comes!" So I'm stunned and thinking "Wha...??? Should I be glad they're not going to shoot our family, or horrified that they'd apparently been discussing such a thing???" And we still wonder what they think they'll do when/if the SHTF!


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

It amazes me how many people think that way. Just take what they want and need


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Davarm said:


> With the guns, Oh How Times Have Changed, I go my first BB gun when I was 5 and in our home when you turned 13 you got access to the "real guns", for unsupervised hunting and fun shooting.
> 
> But of course, that was in the day when just about everyone had their favorite rifle hanging in the back glass of their Pick-Ups. Where I grew up most of the trucks in the school parking lot even had them there too, no biggie.
> 
> I'll bet if a nut job had ever come into our school shooting, he would not have gotten the chance to finish his first clip, much less reload.


I also got a BB gun at age 5, and an ancient .22 from my grandfather at age 8. My cousin, who was two years older, and I went hunting jackrabbits alone at that age.

We attended a one room country school, and would often bring our rifles to school so we could hunt during lunch. The teacher...usually a very young, unmarried woman...would check to verify they weren't loaded, and would make us leave them in the cloak room during classes. That was the school policy on weapons.

When I went to high school, I always kept a .22 under the seat of my car during the winter months, so I could hunt jacks on the way home. The car was always parked unlocked in the school parking lot.

Yes, times have really changed..........


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Claymore5150 said:


> I betcha Bamagirl knows a LOT of folks in her area that are of a different mindset than they were last year, too.


Actually... not really. Some old ones. A little in the flashlights and water department, but that's all.

The economy here is very sound and although there has been some pain in places, we just aren't feeling it like much of the country. I think that puts a damper on any new waves of preppers here.

But a lot of the folks here garden and can and hunt and fish and so forth, so who knows what else they are hiding.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Davarm said:


> With the guns, Oh How Times Have Changed, I go my first BB gun when I was 5 and in our home when you turned 13 you got access to the "real guns", for unsupervised hunting and fun shooting.
> 
> But of course, that was in the day when just about everyone had their favorite rifle hanging in the back glass of their Pick-Ups. Where I grew up most of the trucks in the school parking lot even had them there too, no biggie.
> 
> I'll bet if a nut job had ever come into our school shooting, he would not have gotten the chance to finish his first clip, much less reload.


 I bought my first 22 and a box of shorts in 1949 when I was 9 yo, just my older soster who was 11 was with me at the time. The gun was seven dollars


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

if it opens some eyes great, but remember most people that came out of the depression and WWII eara kept food on hand. My grandparents till there dying day had 3 or 4 months worth of food on hand. IT was a way of life. IMO the media is trying to make preppers look extreme hence the portion after they go through all the preps about how smalla chance that particular threat is. Sorry I do not trust the media I believe they have an agenda


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

IMO, it's great people are looking toward a self sufficient future for themselves but I think it will cause the prices to go up. I was a couponer before the Extreme Couponing show. Due to the show all stores have revised the policies to make it much harder. I fear the same with prepping.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

AlabamaGal said:


> Actually... not really. Some old ones. A little in the flashlights and water department, but that's all.
> 
> The economy here is very sound and although there has been some pain in places, we just aren't feeling it like much of the country. I think that puts a damper on any new waves of preppers here.
> 
> But a lot of the folks here garden and can and hunt and fish and so forth, so who knows what else they are hiding.


I was kinda thinking more along the lines of after those tornados last year. I doubt that would trigger "hard core" preppers, but I betcha sales of weather alert radios went up 1000%, hahaha.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

These shows, to me, are just another reality show. Often dumb, attracting far too much attention on things that don't need attention. People looking for info on how to prepare for survival situations will find it themselves, much as I and many others here have done. Like a lot of things that get excess exposure it seems that as the exposure increases so do the prices we have to pay.


----------



## Chelsey (Feb 29, 2012)

The reason the shows exist is to make money. They specifically choose people who are extremists, and even though it's about preparation, all that I've seen on the shows are the people who are CERTAIN doomsday will occur very soon, like the world ending in 2012. That I believe is a major difference. I'm new to this forum and prepping, but I'd just like to educate myself IN CASE I'm stuck in a situation where I would rely on my knowledge of survival, the people there are so fearful for their calamity that they take it to a mental level. They're stuck fearing the end of the world and base their entire lives on surviving and become so aggressive about it, they get to an extreme point that becomes entertainment to society.

I don't think people really judge entire preparation based on the shows, because people HAVE to be aware of disasters. Those who live in regions afflicted with natural disasters know what it's like to stock up on food and water to get by a few days. And if no one has personal experience in preparing for a natural disaster, they see it on the news. It's instinct to survive. Given in a situation, I would hope no idiot would decide not to prep because of a stupid show they saw on tv.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

It would be interesting to see if there is an uptick in membership on this board as a result of these shows. I would bet that there is in uptick in interest and in people seeking out prepping info on the web. This means that, if the above is actually happening, these shows are reaching an audience and speaking to a certain number of people who disregard the "entertainment" aspect, and slanting of the people as kooks, and get the serious message. That's good, isn't it?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

lefty said:


> if it opens some eyes great, but remember most people that came out of the depression and WWII eara kept food on hand. My grandparents till there dying day had 3 or 4 months worth of food on hand. IT was a way of life. IMO the media is trying to make preppers look extreme hence the portion after they go through all the preps about how smalla chance that particular threat is. Sorry I do not trust the media I believe they have an agenda


Your darn right they have an agenda but its so full of rabbit trails that probably no one ever be able to figure out exactly what is or where it leads until the hammer drops.

Speaking of agendas, and its kinda off the subject but the next time you are sitting in front of the Tube and you see one of the world maps or Globes being displayed at the beginning or end of show, ask yourself why does it always center on the Arabian Peninsula(Saudi Arabia). Better than 90% of the time thats where it will show.

With the Prepping in the media, I have been suspecting that this is the first step into normalizing and popularizing the movement so that it will gain strength and numbers so that the government can figure out some way to tax us on it. But thats just me, I would go out and kiss a skunks butt before I would trust the government.


----------



## denniscarmichael (Nov 29, 2010)

We must always remember the media is owned by the rich and that they do not want to lose any money... so they will tell us only those things that will not cause us to sell our stocks in their companies. Also, though we do have freedom of the press, the press owners must be willing to lose profit to get the truth out, this is not going to happen until they are willing to print the truth regardless of their bottom line... this is not going to happen. They will tell us what they think will keep us subdued. 

As Claymore said, "knowledge is power", BUT the knowledge must be TRUE

The more preppers there are out there the more people that there are who believe the economy is collapsing, thus the more people who will try to escape from the stock market and therefore not buy stock and further the end of the economy. 

More than anything else prepping is a mental attitude, not something that you can do fasionably. It requires sacrifice of the THINGS in life.


----------



## unprepped (May 17, 2012)

Ive been doing some research online about prepping mostly in part of the show doomsday preppers. It kind of hit home just the fact that anything can happen. A few years back we had an ice storm and it left many (including us) without water, power, gasoline, and the grocery stores would not open and the banks wouldnt allow you to take any money out of your account. It was like this for several weeks, families were bundled up together in their homes and cooking off of karosein heaters. I think this is a perfect example of why people should be prepped. Maybe not as far as stuffing your mattress with canned goods and such but to have a some extra cash at home, heating sources, food, and water. I myself have 3 kids and a wife that I have to be liable for and make sure that even in times of crisis they depend on me the most. I think even a good 3-6 month supply is well worth just the security cushion.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

unprepped said:


> Ive been doing some research online about prepping mostly in part of the show doomsday preppers. It kind of hit home just the fact that anything can happen. A few years back we had an ice storm and it left many (including us) without water, power, gasoline, and the grocery stores would not open and the banks wouldnt allow you to take any money out of your account. It was like this for several weeks, families were bundled up together in their homes and cooking off of karosein heaters. I think this is a perfect example of why people should be prepped. Maybe not as far as stuffing your mattress with canned goods and such but to have a some extra cash at home, heating sources, food, and water. I myself have 3 kids and a wife that I have to be liable for and make sure that even in times of crisis they depend on me the most. I think even a good 3-6 month supply is well worth just the security cushion.


well welcome, and i'm new here as well, i completely agree with you and that is why i am here as well, i do like to play the all worst cases in my head but doubt i will ever go as far as building an underground fall out shelter or anything that extreme , but a few fire arms,supplies and skills, i think is mandatory and contributes to the self reliance mindset of what America used to be about as opposed to thinking there's always going to be someone or some government body to help you out in the end. There's lots to be learned on this forum and most people here seem to be more grounded then most other forums of this type. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## CAN1975 (Mar 30, 2012)

> It would be interesting to see if there is an uptick in membership on this board as a result of these shows. I would bet that there is in uptick in interest and in people seeking out prepping info on the web. This means that, if the above is actually happening, these shows are reaching an audience and speaking to a certain number of people who disregard the "entertainment" aspect, and slanting of the people as kooks, and get the serious message. That's good, isn't it?


I joined this board because of the NatGeo show. I have read a few books over the last couple of years that started me thinking about prepping, but it was the show that sent me to the all mighty Google, which led me here.

I know that the show is in it for money & sensationalism sells, but I wasn't sure what I would find when I started poking around Google. I was pleasantly surprised to find an active community with a variety of people with vast amounts of knowledge ready to share what they have learned with beginners like me.

Thank you!:2thumb:


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

I remember when I used to want more people to ride motorcycles. Increase public awareness. Well I got my wish with every yuppie scum bag RUB buying a bike and playing weekend warrior biker. Now I can only hope they all hurry up and hit the guard rail or t bone a car. Because those pansy caddy asses always quit riding after a they break a few bones. Unfortunately they don't put on enough miles in a decade for that to happen fast enough. Used to be a bro that started riding went down hard enough to break something the first year. Now it takes years in the mean time we have these morons on motorcycles that don't know how to ride being a hazard on the rode.

Anyway I'm looking at yuppie scum bag gnu age preppers as being the same pack of morons. They will buy the packages Wally World Costco freeze dried food kits and call themselves prepared. They will not bother to learn any real skills most can't change the oil their car much less rebuild a tranny or replace the heads. Hand them a fire steel a knife and a stack of wood most would freeze to death before they get it figured out. The end result being if it ever hits the fan there will be a lot more freeze dried food and bottled water laying around. Because they did not take the time to figure out anything like sanitary waste disposal or will have blown their own foot off in a panic with no first aid skills and a whole host of other acts of death by stupidity. It has always been my contention the one good thing that will result from SHTF is a dramatic reduction of stupid. That the sheeple are now playing at prepping does not change that out come in the least. Though a few will take longer to starve to death


----------



## unprepped (May 17, 2012)

LongRider said:


> I remember when I used to want more people to ride motorcycles. Increase public awareness. Well I got my wish with every yuppie scum bag RUB buying a bike and playing weekend warrior biker. Now I can only hope they all hurry up and hit the guard rail or t bone a car. Because those pansy caddy asses always quit riding after a they break a few bones. Unfortunately they don't put on enough miles in a decade for that to happen fast enough. Used to be a bro that started riding went down hard enough to break something the first year. Now it takes years in the mean time we have these morons on motorcycles that don't know how to ride being a hazard on the rode.
> 
> Anyway I'm looking at yuppie scum bag gnu age preppers as being the same pack of morons. They will buy the packages Wally World Costco freeze dried food kits and call themselves prepared. They will not bother to learn any real skills most can't change the oil their car much less rebuild a tranny or replace the heads. Hand them a fire steel a knife and a stack of wood most would freeze to death before they get it figured out. The end result being if it ever hits the fan there will be a lot more freeze dried food and bottled water laying around. Because they did not take the time to figure out anything like sanitary waste disposal or will have blown their own foot off in a panic with no first aid skills and a whole host of other acts of death by stupidity. It has always been my contention the one good thing that will result from SHTF is a dramatic reduction of stupid. That the sheeple are now playing at prepping does not change that out come in the least. Though a few will take longer to starve to death


I wished there was a dis-like button for this post


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I Hope*



LongRider said:


> I remember when I used to want more people to ride motorcycles. Increase public awareness. Well I got my wish with every yuppie scum bag RUB buying a bike and playing weekend warrior biker. Now I can only hope they all hurry up and hit the guard rail or t bone a car. Because those pansy caddy asses always quit riding after a they break a few bones. Unfortunately they don't put on enough miles in a decade for that to happen fast enough. Used to be a bro that started riding went down hard enough to break something the first year. Now it takes years in the mean time we have these morons on motorcycles that don't know how to ride being a hazard on the rode.
> 
> Anyway I'm looking at yuppie scum bag gnu age preppers as being the same pack of morons. They will buy the packages Wally World Costco freeze dried food kits and call themselves prepared. They will not bother to learn any real skills most can't change the oil their car much less rebuild a tranny or replace the heads. Hand them a fire steel a knife and a stack of wood most would freeze to death before they get it figured out. The end result being if it ever hits the fan there will be a lot more freeze dried food and bottled water laying around. Because they did not take the time to figure out anything like sanitary waste disposal or will have blown their own foot off in a panic with no first aid skills and a whole host of other acts of death by stupidity. It has always been my contention the one good thing that will result from SHTF is a dramatic reduction of stupid. That the sheeple are now playing at prepping does not change that out come in the least. Though a few will take longer to starve to death


I hope you have signed up to donate your organs. If you ride a Donor Cycle long enough you eventually will get the chance! :nuts:


----------



## Lycrisa (May 31, 2012)

I don't like the new shows personally but then again everything those channels do is extreme.

I own exotics like a fox and a wolf.
Fatal attractions? I find myself hollering at the screen about how stupid these people are and it's the same with some of the preppers.
I'm not as prepared as I would like to be but I'm getting there. 
The only problem I'm running into is trying to figure out how to keep my son alive.
He is insulin dependent. There would be no saving him, only prolonged suffering.
Prepping shows and books don't cover things like that.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Lycrisa said:


> .
> The only problem I'm running into is trying to figure out how to keep my son alive.
> He is insulin dependent. There would be no saving him, only prolonged suffering.
> Prepping shows and books don't cover things like that.


Hopefully this will help.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/herbals-diabetes-when-shtf-7767/

and

About 1/2 way down the page on this link will give you different herbs to try/keep on hand.
http://www.ssrsi.org/Onsite/rusDIABETES.htm


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Lycrisa said:


> I don't like the new shows personally but then again everything those channels do is extreme.
> 
> I own exotics like a fox and a wolf.
> Fatal attractions? I find myself hollering at the screen about how stupid these people are and it's the same with some of the preppers.
> ...


I know it's difficult, but store as much insulin as you can. Read the posts mdprepper has linked to, and even do more research. Do not give up hope. There are ways, but it won't be easy.


----------



## unprepped (May 17, 2012)

theres all kinds of natural herbs that substitute for modern drugs. just like bee stings, diabetes, and others, I would try to look into all natural things that may take place of insulin. just food for thought.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

What woke me up was Porter Stansberry's program, "The End of America". My wife saw it too. She wasn't fully onboard until she saw the prepper shows on NatGeo. She noticed that most of the people on there thought we were going to see an economic collapse very soon. Here's a link to one of the latest Stansberry programs.


----------



## unprepped (May 17, 2012)

is there any good sites to get freeze dried food, insect nets, or other prepping supplies? the ones I look at are pretty cheap but when you check out the shipping and handling makes it not even worth it. thanks


----------

